# Best backup strategy for ROM flash



## spiccolli (Jan 12, 2012)

OK, so it has been quite a while since i have updated my ROM (aokp 17). I have been pretty happy with it, but it is time for some change. I think I'll try the latest or maybe something else like gummy or back to bugless, we'll see. All my settings are now just-so, and call, sms, and mms data is extensive. I don't want to lose them. The ringtones and notification settings are just what I want too.

When I first started flashing ROMs, I didn't know much about restoring settings and data (or flashing ROMs for that matter lol). I always did a nandroid then a total wipe. The first time i flashed a new ROM, when google started pushing my apps back, i figured all the settings would be with them, but no







. I want to retain, for example, my skifka server data, ESfile explorer settings, and even all my weather locations, etc.

I'm looking for the best way to backup, flash, restore in order to retain as much of my settings and data as possible.

Is there a general consensus of how best this should be performed? What is your best method?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

I use Titanium Back-up for all my apps and widgets. Not sure about the ringtones, sms, etc....

If you figure something out let me know.

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

The pro version of Titanium Backup will save and restore any apps data you want. I don't think you mentioned it, but I use SMS backup and restore & Call Log backup and restore for my texts and call log, respectively

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

TiBu to back up, then let market auto restore apps on your new rom, the restore data only (and only for your apps, no system apps) with TiBu.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I just started using backdrop yesterday. Unlike it but I haven't had a chance to restore apps yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

My only gripe with tibu is that the icon is really ugly. Brides that, it is amazing. I well try SMS backup. Never knew that existed.


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

I use GoSms which has a backup utility that you can setup to run automatically.

Flowing through the ether, courtesy of my AOKP powered GNex.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

spiccolli said:


> Is there a general consensus of how best this should be performed? What is your best method?


My standard "flash a new ROM" process:
Download ROM and appropriate GApps
Run Nova Backup (regardless of the ROM, I use Nova)
Run TiBu backup on all User Apps EXCEPT for Gapps (GMail, Chrome to Phone, GMusic, etc.)
Boot to Recovery
Create a Nandroid backup in Recovery
Wipe data/cache/dalvik
Mount and Format /system
Flash new ROM and GApps
Boot new ROM
Let it sit at "Type your name here" screen for 5 minutes
Fill in the basic intro stuff but skip adding my Google Account.
Once I hit the Desktop, I let it sit 5 more minutes.
Reboot and let it sit 5 more minutes.
Reboot to Recovery -> Create another Nandroid (if I think I'm going to run this ROM for more than a day or two, or if I think I'm going to apply any modifications. Otherwise I skip this step.)
Add my Google account, download/install TiBu, and restore the apps I want.
Restore my Nova configuration and set my widgets back up.
Profit.


----------



## spiccolli (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> 10. Let it sit at "Type your name here" screen for 5 minutes
> 12. Once I hit the Desktop, I let it sit 5 more minutes.
> 13. Reboot and let it sit 5 more minutes


What is all the waiting for?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

spiccolli said:


> What is all the waiting for?


Letting the system settle...?


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Letting the system settle...?


So overrated and useless. I NEVER wait, not even after flashing a brand new rom or kernel. Once its done installing I reboot and set it up. Never had a single problem.

I think it's more a "I've heard about doing it so im doing it" much like the whole battery calibration garbage.


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

-iD said:


> TiBu to back up, then let market auto restore apps on your new rom, the restore data only (and only for your apps, no system apps) with TiBu.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That is what I do. Market sometimes misses a few app when restoring


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> My standard "flash a new ROM" process:
> Download ROM and appropriate GApps
> Run Nova Backup (regardless of the ROM, I use Nova)
> Run TiBu backup on all User Apps EXCEPT for Gapps (GMail, Chrome to Phone, GMusic, etc.)
> ...


The only Nova backup is a server backup. What are talking about?


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> The only Nova backup is a server backup. What are talking about?


He is talking about Nova Launcher.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

thatguy188 said:


> So overrated and useless. I NEVER wait, not even after flashing a brand new rom or kernel. Once its done installing I reboot and set it up. Never had a single problem.
> 
> I think it's more a "I've heard about doing it so im doing it" much like the whole battery calibration garbage.


Just one example, no clue how many other reasons for this:

There is an initialization process for kernels where various things happen. Take a look at Ezekeel's kernel - you can't use init.d scripts to OC it because it causes stability issues until after this initialization process. One thing that happens during this installation process is that the ramdisk gets setup. If you reboot before that is complete, it needs setup again. However, if you flash a different kernel, that kernel may or may not be able to recover from this. Some kernels use their own ramdisks while others use the preexisting one.

Waiting twice for initialization to complete assures that you don't interrupt this process.


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

Backing up and restoring apps and launcher are a must. If anyone knows of a way to backup and restore system settings (ringtones, volumes, brightness settings, etc.) please share.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

I use my backup pro.
I backup all my apps and data (gapps excluded), backup my sms/mms and call log, backup my dictionary.

It even lets you backup data from one phone to the cloud and restore that data onto another phone. (I did that to get some files from my DX to my Nexus)


----------



## zombieflanders (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> My standard "flash a new ROM" process:
> Download ROM and appropriate GApps
> Run Nova Backup (regardless of the ROM, I use Nova)
> Run TiBu backup on all User Apps EXCEPT for Gapps (GMail, Chrome to Phone, GMusic, etc.)
> ...


This is almost exactly the same process I use (including steps 10-13). The only difference is I also run the "SMS Backup & Restore" and "Call Logs Backup & Restore" apps from Ritesh Sahu somewhere before step 4 and after 15. That way I have all my old SMS/MMS stuff as well as call history.


----------



## zero neck (Jul 3, 2011)

why do you mount system before you format system?

i ask bc, i always just format /system, never mount it.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Those that backup SMS/mms have you found a way to restore with the proper time stamps? go SMS just restoes and they all have the same timestamp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

GTvert90 said:


> Those that backup SMS/mms have you found a way to restore with the proper time stamps? go SMS just restoes and they all have the same timestamp
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If I TB Handcent app and data it restores the right date and time


----------



## zombieflanders (Jan 8, 2012)

GTvert90 said:


> Those that backup SMS/mms have you found a way to restore with the proper time stamps? go SMS just restoes and they all have the same timestamp


The SMS Backup & Restore app that I mentioned a couple posts ago has the correct timestamps for all of my texts back to at least August 2008, including ones that I ported over from an iPhone. I've rooted and flashed tons of mods and ROMs and never had any issues with the app, and it's free!


----------



## spiccolli (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> My standard "flash a new ROM" process:
> Download ROM and appropriate GApps
> Run Nova Backup (regardless of the ROM, I use Nova)
> Run TiBu backup on all User Apps EXCEPT for Gapps (GMail, Chrome to Phone, GMusic, etc.)
> ...


+1 thanks for this procedure - still not sure about all the waiting, but whatever
TIBU did not bring back sms or call logs, but i did use sms backup & restore and call logs backup & restore from Ritesh Sahu and it brought back all sms and all call logs

side note: i use handcent sms and kept getting alert that i had some 900 something new texts, so i would go into handcent and mark all as read. but after reboots, kept getting the message in the notifications bar. turns out i had to open the standard android messaging app to get rid of this notification.


----------



## Dizzle1978 (Jun 10, 2011)

I keep backups in tibu but I have never had to restore on my nexus. I simply go into clockworkmod under mounts and storage and format and format system, cache, and dalvik for good measure. Then I flash rom and gapps. Reboot and let settle and then run fix permissions in rom manager. I have had zero issues, no force closes, or anything. Likely because all the roms are so similar in nature. I've flashed pretty much all of them this way with no problems. Hope this helps

Thrown from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Man, I use titanium pro and it restores EVERYTHING. Messages, my notification sounds, my light Flo settings. Unless I'm doing something else to back it up that I'm not aware of, but I swear after running my titanium it puts my Widgets/ folders, wallpaper-- you name it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

